# OGL 1.1 Fact Sheet



## Xethreau (Monday at 11:47 PM)

Hi friends, in light of  the news on the Battle Zoo leak of OGL 1.1, I decided to put together a fact sheet of the content of that document. It is helpful if you want to review the information over the course of 3 pages instead of having to read all 15 pages.









						OGL 1.1 Fact Sheet
					

General The text leaked by Battle Zoo is a human-readable version of the actual license. The content of the document itself isn't legal text, but it is presumably all backed by real legal text. (p.1) OGL 1.1 divided between commercial and noncommercial. These facts have been previously reported ...




					docs.google.com
				




I think I did a thorough job summarizing, but if I missed anything please don't hesitate to let me know.


----------

